# Would God send his children to Hell?



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

No, God would not send his children to Hell. And who exactly are God's children? Those who have been born again. Those who taken Jesus Christ as their Lord & Savior. Not everybody is a child of God.

Hell is a place of everlasting fire. Where the worm never dies. There will be weeping and gnashing of teeth. It is a place without God. A place of torment. 

If somebody ends up in Hell, it will be because that's what they chose. They chose to be their own God. They chose to continue in sin and not repent and believe on Jesus Christ and what he did on the cross. God doesn't send his children to Hell. 

Would God make somebody just disappear for rejecting his Son, Jesus Christ? Sin has eternal consequences in Hell. If somebody mocks and rejects what Jesus Christ did on the cross and they continue in their sin, they will experience eternal damnation in Hell. And it will be their sin that sends them there.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

We are all God's children. If you have a child and he is disobedient does that mean he is not your child? We are all sinners and disobedient. The wages of sin is death. All of that die will go to hell.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*John 8:44-45*
44 Ye are of your father the devil, and the lusts of your father ye will do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and abode not in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaketh a lie, he speaketh of his own: for he is a liar, and the father of it.
45 And because I tell you the truth, ye believe me not.

*John 1:12*
12 But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, even to them that believe on his name:

*John 8:42*
42 Jesus said to them, â€œIf God were your Father, you would love Me, for I proceeded forth and came from God; nor have I come of Myself, but He sent Me.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Explain the scripture at Revelation 20:10.

Revelation 20:10

Viewing the King James Version. Click to switch to 1611 King James Version of Revelation 20:10.

And the devil that deceived them was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are, and shall be tormented day and night for ever and ever.

The devil is a spirit creature, as are his demons. Spirit creatures are not affected by fire. The lake of fire is strictly symbolic.

A little further on the subject.

Some people have been taught to believe that the punishment for sin is everlasting conscious torment in hellfire. Such people may read Revelation 20:10, which speaks of the Devilâ€™s being â€œhurled into the lake of fire and sulphur,â€ and they interpret it to support their views. Of course, this does not agree with Ecclesiastes 9:5, which says that the dead â€œare conscious of nothing at allâ€; nor does it agree with Romans 6:23, which states that â€œthe wages sin pays is death,â€ not conscious torment. Still, some might wonder, does not Revelation 20:10 say that Satan (and, supposedly, persons misled by him) â€œwill be tormented day and night forever and everâ€?
In the first century, the Greek word for â€œtormentâ€â€”here used by the Bible writer Johnâ€”had a special connotation. Since prisoners were sometimes tortured (although this was contrary to Godâ€™s law), jailers became known as tormentors.
Another Bible writer refers to this when speaking about an unfaithful slave whose master â€œdelivered him to the tormentors, till he should pay all that was due unto him.â€ (Matthew 18:34, King James Version) Commenting on this text, The International Standard Bible Encyclopedia says: â€œProbably the imprisonment itself was regarded as â€˜tormentâ€™ (as it doubtless was), and the â€˜tormentorsâ€™ need mean nothing more than jailers.â€
We can thus see that by comparing scriptures and taking into consideration their meaning in the languages in which the Bible was written, it is possible to arrive at an interpretation that agrees with the rest of the Bible. Free from preconceived ideas, we can clearly see that Revelation 20:10 is no proof of everlasting torment in hellfire. The fate for all rebels against God is everlasting imprisonment in death. Their destruction is as complete as though they were hurled into a literal fiery lake.

One more final word. The concept of a burning hellfire originally came from Satan himself and amounts to blasphemy because God is not capable of torture. Punishment and destruction and entirely different from torture. 

By propagating the falsehood that the wicked will be forever tormented in hellfire, Satan has misrepresented and blasphemed the name of God.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> *John 8:44-45*
> 44 Ye are of your father the devil, and the lusts of your father ye will do. He was a murderer from the beginning, and abode not in the truth, because there is no truth in him. When he speaketh a lie, he speaketh of his own: for he is a liar, and the father of it.
> 45 And because I tell you the truth, ye believe me not.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I miss the point. All were created with free will. Some will choose to follow, some will not. Been that way since the beginning of time. Everlasting destruction will be the fate of those that choose not to follow.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Shaggy,

As I asked in the other thread, what are we being saved from? If we die and are conscious of nothing, then we don't exist anymore. Therefore, the unrighteous people have nothing to fear after death. All will die, but if they have no fear of anything after death, then they can party and sin all they want knowing that after they die, they don't exist any more. Then the saved are being saved from what? 

Sorry bro, but the bible teaches that there are consequences for sin. We can't hand pick certain verses for a doctrine nor can we hand pic our sources of bible interpretations.


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> Shaggy,
> 
> As I asked in the other thread, what are we being saved from? If we die and are conscious of nothing, then we don't exist anymore. Therefore, the unrighteous people have nothing to fear after death. All will die, but if they have no fear of anything after death, then they can party and sin all they want knowing that after they die, they don't exist any more. Then the saved are being saved from what?
> 
> ...


There are consequences for sin, death. The scriptures are very clear.

I answered this very question from you in the thread I posted on hell. You know, the one you almost got sucked into. I will give you the same answer here that I gave you there.

We are saved from everlasting destruction. God created Adam and Eve as perfect people. He held out everlasting life to them, told them as long as they were obedient they would not die, or that if they were disobedient the would positively die, showing that if they were obedient they wouldn't die. His purpose has never changed, that is why He sent His son as a ransom, to hold out that hope for us. Without that ransom, we could not be saved. That is why the resurrection hope is held out for true believers.

There will be some, those that have proved faithful, will live through the tribulation and Armageddon. Those will have the uniqueness of never dying. Those that have proved faithful to the end of their life, have the hope of the resurrection, and the opportunity to live in a paradise forever. That was his original purpose and that purpose has never changed.

Short answer. We are saved from eternal destruction. Why do you think the resurrection is spoken of in the Bible? It is so obedient ones will have the chance to live again. That is why God gave His son as the perfect ransom. A perfect life was lost (Adam was created perfect), it took a perfect life (Jesus)to atone for Adam's sin. Those that remain faithful to the end (the end of this system, or the end of their life) will be remembered by God, and will be resurrected.

The wage (consequence) of sin is death. Those that want to disregard the will of God do not have to worry about burning in a hellfire, they have paid their debt (dying). They just don't have the hope of living forever in a paradise.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> Explain the scripture at Revelation 20:10.
> Revelation 20:10
> Viewing the King James Version. Click to switch to 1611 King James Version of Revelation 20:10.
> And the devil that deceived them was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are, and shall be tormented day and night for ever and ever.
> ...


I'm not sure that spirit creatures are not affected by fire. Do you have a scripture reference to support this?



shaggydog said:


> A little further on the subject.
> 
> Some people have been taught to believe that the punishment for sin is everlasting conscious torment in hellfire. Such people may read Revelation 20:10, which speaks of the Devilâ€™s being â€œhurled into the lake of fire and sulphur,â€ and they interpret it to support their views. Of course, this does not agree with Ecclesiastes 9:5, which says that the dead â€œare conscious of nothing at allâ€;


Ecclesiastes is speaking about everything under the sun and about vanity. Isn't Ecclesiastes 9:5 just talking about the person's physical body?

*The Dead are Conscious After Death*

The wicked descend alive into Sheol
Num. 16:30, "But if the Lord brings about an entirely new thing and the ground opens its mouth and swallows them up with all that is theirs, and they descend alive into Sheol, then you will understand that these men have spurned the Lord . . . 33 So they and all that belonged to them went down alive to Sheol; and the earth closed over them, and they perished from the midst of the assembly."
Cast to outer darkness with weeping and gnashing of teeth
Matt. 8:12, "but the sons of the kingdom shall be cast out into the outer darkness; in that place there shall be weeping and gnashing of teeth.â€
Those cast into the fire suffer consciously
Matt. 13:41-42, "The Son of Man will send forth His angels, and they will gather out of His kingdom all stumbling blocks, and those who commit lawlessness, 42 and will cast them into the furnace of fire; in that place there shall be weeping and gnashing of teeth.â€ See also Matt. 13:50.
Cast into a tormenting fire
Rev. 14:9-11, "And another angel, a third one, followed them, saying with a loud voice, "If anyone worships the beast and his image, and receives a mark on his forehead or upon his hand, 10 he also will drink of the wine of the wrath of God, which is mixed in full strength in the cup of His anger; and he will be tormented with fire and brimstone in the presence of the holy angels and in the presence of the Lamb. 11 "And the smoke of their torment goes up forever and ever; and they have no rest day and night, those who worship the beast and his image, and whoever receives the mark of his name."â€ See also, Rev. 21:8.
Thrown into the lake of Fire
Rev. 20:10, "And the devil who deceived them was thrown into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are also; and they will be tormented day and night forever and ever."

*Hell is a place of eternal fire and punishment*

Unquenchable Fire
Matt. 3:12 "And His winnowing fork is in His hand, and He will thoroughly clear His threshing floor; and He will gather His wheat into the barn, but He will burn up the chaff with unquenchable fire."
Fiery Hell
Matt. 5:22, "whoever shall say, 'You fool,' shall be guilty enough to go into the fiery hell." See also, Matt. 5:29,30.
Fiery Hell 
Matt. 18:8-9, "And if your hand or your foot causes you to stumble, cut it off and throw it from you; it is better for you to enter life crippled or lame, than having two hands or two feet, to be cast into the eternal fire. 9 "And if your eye causes you to stumble, pluck it out, and throw it from you. It is better for you to enter life with one eye, than having two eyes, to be cast into the fiery hell."
Eternal Fire
Matt. 25:41, "Then He will also say to those on His left, 'Depart from Me, accursed ones, into the eternal fire which has been prepared for the devil and his angels.
Eternal Punishment
Matt. 25:46, "And these will go away into eternal punishment, but the righteous into eternal life."
The word "eternal" in both places is "aionios" which means 1) without beginning and end, that which always has been and always will be; 2) without beginning; 3) without end, never to cease, everlasting. The word "punishment" is the word "kolasis" and it means "to punish, with the implication of resulting severe suffering - 'to punish, punishment.'"5
Eternal Fire
Jude 7, "Just as Sodom and Gomorrah and the cities around them, since they in the same way as these indulged in gross immorality and went after strange flesh, are exhibited as an example, in undergoing the punishment of eternal fire."
Thrown into the lake of Fire
"And the devil who deceived them was thrown into the lake of fire and brimstone, where the beast and the false prophet are also; and they will be tormented day and night forever and ever."
Lake of Fire
Rev. 20:15, "And if anyone's name was not found written in the book of life, he was thrown into the lake of fire."


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> Sorry, I miss the point. All were created with free will. Some will choose to follow, some will not. Been that way since the beginning of time. Everlasting destruction will be the fate of those that choose not to follow.


Shaggy my point was that the bible is clear that not all are God's children.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Shaggy,

If there is no hell, what is everlasting destruction? 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The scriptures are very clear that there is a hell. Would God send His children there? No! However, to be God's child, one must be saved by His only son, Jesus Christ. But, God will allow those who are not saved to go to hell. Why? Not because of their sins because their sins were already paid for by Jesus Christ. They will go to hell because they choose not to accept salvation in Jesus Christ. 

He'll was prepared for satan and the fallen angles. However when Adam and Eve chose to sin, they were damned for a physically death and a spiritual death, which is hell. Jesus spoke way more on hell than he did about heaven? Why? Because He knows that hell exists and warned all who would not believe. 

Again, salvation means one is being saved from something. Everlasting destruction, which some believe is only the physical death, means you are truly not bing saved from annoying. Why? Because even the saved will die physically. Everyone will physically die. So, in order to have salvation, one must be saved from something, which is why Jesus Christ spoke more about hell than he did heaved. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> Shaggy,
> 
> If there is no hell, what is everlasting destruction?
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


Everlasting destruction is death with no hope of a resurrection.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

atcfisherman said:


> The scriptures are very clear that there is a hell. Would God send His children there? No! However, to be God's child, one must be saved by His only son, Jesus Christ. But, God will allow those who are not saved to go to hell. Why? Not because of their sins because their sins were already paid for by Jesus Christ. They will go to hell because they choose not to accept salvation in Jesus Christ.
> 
> He'll was prepared for satan and the fallen angles. However when Adam and Eve chose to sin, they were damned for a physically death and a spiritual death, which is hell. Jesus spoke way more on hell than he did about heaven? Why? Because He knows that hell exists and warned all who would not believe.
> 
> ...


There is a hell, the common grave of mankind. There is no hellfire. You state hell was prepared for Satan and his fallen angels. Fire has no effect on spirit creatures, so there is no torture for them. Revelation speaks of them being hurled into the lake of fire (gehenna), which means they will be totally destroyed.

None of you ever acknowledge the resurrection hope. I think that is because you either don't believe in the resurrection or don't understand it. Those that are asleep in death, that are written in God's memory (those declared righteous), are in the common grave of mankind, hell, hades, sheol, which are different from gehenna. They await their resurrection. Those that have been declared unrighteous are in gehenna, they have no hope of the resurrection.

What do you think the resurrection is? What does it mean to you? Should it have been left out of the bible? Use your power of reason.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

God resurrected His son, Jesus Christ from hell. King James version Acts 2:31,32.

31 He seeing this before spake of the resurrection of Christ, that his soul was not left in hell, neither his flesh did see corruption.

32 This Jesus hath God raised up, whereof we all are witnesses.

Vs 31 speaks that his soul was not left in hell, showing that it was in hell. Do you think God would subject His son to a burning hellfire, even for a little while? Hell is where all the dead go, as if they were asleep (Jesus compared death to sleep on more than one occasion), until they are resurrected, just as Jesus was. Again just reason on it. 

Do not be afraid of dying. If you are declared righteous and are in God's memory, you will be raised to live again. To be in this righteous state, you must have accurate knowledge of the scriptures.

Final word from me on this thread.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> There is a hell, the common grave of mankind. There is no hellfire. You state hell was prepared for Satan and his fallen angels. Fire has no effect on spirit creatures, so there is no torture for them. Revelation speaks of them being hurled into the lake of fire (gehenna), which means they will be totally destroyed.
> 
> None of you ever acknowledge the resurrection hope. I think that is because you either don't believe in the resurrection or don't understand it. Those that are asleep in death, that are written in God's memory (those declared righteous), are in the common grave of mankind, hell, hades, sheol, which are different from gehenna. They await their resurrection. Those that have been declared unrighteous are in gehenna, they have no hope of the resurrection.
> 
> What do you think the resurrection is? What does it mean to you? Should it have been left out of the bible? Use your power of reason.


1. How do you know there is no hellfire when the bible states many time about it?

2. How do you know that fire has no effect on spirit creatures?

3. If the dead are "asleep"' then how do you explain what Paul said in 1 Corinthians 15 about being absent in the body is to be present with The Lord?

4. If the dead are "asleep" then how do explain the thief on the cross being with Jesus in paradise since we know that Jesus is in heaven since he was raised from the dead? Or do you think Jesus too is also "asleep? Remember that Jesus clearly said to the thief on the cross that he would be with Him in paradise.

5. Resurrection hope - Our resurrection hope is found in Jesus Christ because of what he did to save us from God's justifying wrath. Because we re saved through the work of Jesus Christ, we have the resurrection hope that when we die, our souls go to b with The Lord and our bodies go to the ground. But our hope is that our bodies will be raised to a new non-corruptible body and joined again with our souls.

I challenge you to used the original King James Bible and not the new Jehovah Witness book of New World Translations. The Ling James Bible has been reviewed by thousands up on thousands of bible scholars over the past 500 years. The Jehovah Witness book of the New World Translations bible is only been since 1961 and was written by a small group of watchtower society people.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Why would someone want you to believe there is no Hell? I don't know why. But I do know that anytime a new religion is formed, they seem to have some new revelation from God. Or they somehow broke the code and figured out what God really meant. That is one way into convincing the un-churched into joining that religion. 

If you are a child of God and you spend time in prayer and in his word, you will easily recognize the counterfit. God gives you discernment and you will not fall so easily into false doctrine.

The reality is that God's word is not that complicated. Some peole make it more complicated than it really is. It's all about Jesus Christ and what he did on the cross. Seek God with all you have and he will guide you. Jesus Christ is the truth, not some new religion or movement.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*The wage for sin is death*

Hell was created by God to contain his rebellious host , they were cast down out of Heaven- you might say that Hell in a literal sense is a physical place where your "worm" is in torment - not so much from physical sources, but from your SPIRIT which is God created, knowing it is FOREVER separate from God.

Physical HELL is a place all should be afraid to be placed, it is a physical absence from a loving creator

Age of accountability when you recognize you can do bad things, and you can then be cut off from God.

Lazarus looked UP in physical torment, and asked for water to slake his thirst and was told that an immense gulf separated him and Abraham. He thirsted, his worm was in anguish, he was in Hell, and so concerned was he, he asked that his brothers be warned else end up as he --

I am fairly certain Hell as depicted by Dante is really not as bad a the Hell encountered when your spirit is forever separated from God. A place of torment for sure as your ETERNAL SPIRIT is forever tormented by the bad decisions you made in your earthsuit -

Gods word to us has many , many, examples of Death and the consequence of sin - I won't belabor this point by point, you can read and understand as well as I can -

All sin and come short of Gods Glory, the WAGE for unrepentant sin is death and ETERNAL SEPARATION from our Creator

In answer to the OP "would God send his CREATION to Hell - absolutely NOT - we as sentient beings make choices which place us as either anti-Christ - OR Christians - God does NOT control us - ergo by CHOICE we align ourselves with Heaven or side with a Rebellious Host in their realm --

God gives us a clear choice - we place Ourselves in Prison and Lock the door behind us - as our eternal spirit cries out till the end of existance -


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Good reply Texician. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> -_ salvation means one is being saved from something_





> -_Remember that Jesus clearly said to the thief on the cross that he would be with Him in paradise._


and to be specific .. just the one who recognized that Christ is King and 'today' instead of at the end of time.


> -_it is a physical absence from a loving creator_





> -_God gives us a clear choice ..._


all good responses.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

atcfisherman said:


> Good reply Texician.
> 
> In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


x2. Excellent!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

What Peter said to *Gentiles* in Rome...

1 Peter, an apostle of Jesus Christ,To Godâ€™s *elect*, exiles scattered throughout the provinces of Pontus, Galatia, Cappadocia, Asia and Bithynia, 2 who have been *chosen according to the foreknowledge of God the Father*,* through the sanctifying work of the Spirit, to be obedient to Jesus Christ and sprinkled with his blood:*
1Peter 1: 14 As obedient children,* do not conform to the evil desires you had when you lived in ignorance.* 15 But just as he who called you is holy, so be holy in all you do; 16 for it is written: â€œ*Be holy, because I am holy.â€*
1Peter2:9 But you are *a chosen people, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, Godâ€™s special possession,**that you may declare the praises of him who called you out of darkness into his wonderful light. 10 Once you were not a people, but now you are the people of God; once you had not received mercy, but now you have received mercy.

*As a Christian we are to strive to be "holy." That is, to be different and separate by our love and obedience to God and then to one another...aware of our sinful nature...and thankful for His Grace. As a "Royal Priesthood," our sacrifice is ourselves.


----------

